# Sky Bridge Connecting Buildings on Separate Lots



## Glennman CBO (Dec 21, 2011)

Has anyone ever dealt with a sky bridge between buildings on different lots? We are under the 2009 IBC, and the skybridge will be enclosed, constructed between E occupancies (fully sprinklered), and same ownership on both sides of the street.

I'm looking for how fire separation is typically dealt with. This is still in the concept stage, so we have not received plans yet.

Thanks all.


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 21, 2011)

Look under pedestrian walkways in Chapter 31


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 21, 2011)

Just did a 1100 plus foot walkway that crossed parking lots, & public streets, between an airport terminal auto rental center and multistory parking garage.

The parking garage contained a Three level fueling station that started at the 3rd floor ans went to the sixth. The Garage also crossed Rail Lines with a passenger loading platform.

Yes use Pedestrian Walkways

http://www.pvdairport.com/main.aspx?guid=577CEE19-1579-46CB-9A70-6381B7B51D18


----------



## codeworks (Dec 22, 2011)

this is interesting, we've got one that just got approved here. new city hall with an elevated walkway/ bridge crossing the street connected to an existing structure on the other side. i need to look at the drawings.


----------



## brudgers (Dec 22, 2011)

Fire rated door hardware on both ends - noncombustible construction in between, would be where I would start.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Dec 22, 2011)

Fire rated doors makes sense. I'll check out ch.31 on pedestrian walk ways also.

Thanks all.


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 22, 2011)

Glennman CBO said:
			
		

> Fire rated doors makes sense. I'll check out ch.31 on pedestrian walk ways also.Thanks all.


Good idea.  Stop guessing and read the code.


----------



## AegisFPE (Dec 22, 2011)

If the pedestrian walkway spans across a public ROW, City of Seattle adds additional conditions, including Municipal Code Section 15.64.090:



> Every ordinance approving a skybridge shall provide that the permission granted is subject to the primary use by the City of the street, alley or other public place for public travel and other street uses, and that the City expressly reserves the right to require the permittee to remove the skybridge at its sole cost and expense in case the street, alley or other public place is needed for such public use; or if the skybridge interferes with such public use; and that a determination by the City Council by ordinance that the space occupied by the skybridge is needed for or interferes with such public use shall be final and conclusive without any right of the permittee to resort to the courts to question the same.


Therefore, it is in the owner's best interest to provide some means to detach and remove the pedestrian walkway upon request without demolishing it, so as to readily re-attach it when the ROW is re-opened.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 22, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Look under pedestrian walkways in Chapter 31


I agree, verify expansion joints, including sprinkler lines


----------



## alora (Dec 23, 2011)

Glennman CBO said:
			
		

> ... on both sides of the street....


Chapter 32 seems like it would also apply.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Dec 23, 2011)

Chapter 31 covers most of the concerns I had. I just found out they might be applying to city counsel to vacate the ROW.

Good input...Thanks.


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have done several here in RI Most use AIR Rights If over a street with those not usually an issue - keep the bottom high enough to address fire resistance and dont worry too much about the gasoline tanker accident - Here is a Mall 1A unlimited Parking / Mall / Theaters / Dining n MoreTraverses a River, Railroad Tracks. public road, and has a Skywalk to an adjacent Hotel / Convention center http://www.providenceplace.com/ tried a google site plan but failure was an opiionso in the pic all buildings from the Dunk Center (Basketball / Hockey / Concert) accross the Conventioncenter the hotels High Rise across the hiway exit to the Mall across the river and Railroad left to right you can travel and stay warm and dry

View attachment 515


View attachment 515


/monthly_2011_12/572953c278b66_MultiBridgeComplex.jpg.59020860d8ce11868a16bcd9ee92283e.jpg


----------

